# Chance me for UCLA TFT???



## Lilu (Aug 7, 2015)

Hello!
I'm a high school senior who is currently attending to a public school in SoCal.
I'm applying to ucla tft as a freshman for fall 2016.
I'm from Korea and came to America 2 years ago so please excuse my bad english if it bothers you!


GPA: 3.8 uw / 4.0 w

SAT: Okay so here's the part that i'm worrying about the most. I haven't taken SAT yet, but i took a mock exam once and i got 1630. Although it's a film school, it's still a UC college and i think that means i need to get a decent test score to apply for it. Then what score should i get apply to ucla tft "safely"? Of course, i'm studying very hard to get a higher score than 1630.

EC: varsity fencing, key club, school orchestra

etc:
Won several awards on creative writing and had an opportunity to visit North Korea as a school representative by winning one of those awards. There was a writing contest while i was traveling North Korea (the contest was hosted by city of Seoul) and won the third place. (in Korea)
Made a short film about comfort women during ww2 and got invited/attended to a convention of an organization that claims human rights of comfort station survivors. The organization is located in Los Angeles. (in America)


I'm planning to take AP art history and theatre/film history class in my senior year.
Currently i'm just working on my personal statements for UC application, supplement essays for tft, and SAT.
Do i have a chance to get accepted to ucla tft? If not, what should i do in the rest of my senior year?
I'll be waiting for your advices!
Thank you )


----------

